# US GSM Baseband unlocking



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Found a quick and dirty guide to do it on XDA.

See Cell Zealot's post.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1057064&page=3

Edit: I have tested this with an Iwireless Sim and it worked!


----------



## Kumori Ookami (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm having trouble with this, using Windows 7 pro. 64bit. RadioComm sees the radio but wont let me touch it, in xp mode it doesn't even see the radio at all


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Kumori Ookami said:


> I'm having trouble with this, using Windows 7 pro. 64bit. RadioComm sees the radio but wont let me touch it, in xp mode it doesn't even see the radio at all


Because it needs direct access to the hardware. I don't think 64 bit has the needed drivers or it may need to be ran as an admin in windows 7. I ran it in 32 bit xp on my laptop. I haven't tested it on my desktop. I do most of my dev'ing on my laptop since it is 32 bit and runs xp so I can use most of the hacking tools available.


----------

